# A good Stockpot? Advice needed!



## Zweber12 (Jan 31, 2017)

I love and make soup every weekend, though looking to up my soup game a bit. I currently have 8 liter non-stick (thin) pan, though clearly this one is not meant for making good stock, or stock at all. 

I am looking for suggestions on stockpot; fire away! (_and thanks in advance!_)


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm interested in this also. Would like a stockpot with a good heavy base but always worried when buying online that I'll get something insubstantial.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of stove do you have?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 31, 2017)

There may be better but after five years or so I'm not for want. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-12-Qt-Tri-Ply-Clad-Stock-Pot-with-Lid-Stainless-Steel/23000710


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jan 31, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> What kind of stove do you have?



For me, I have induction.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ah yes, induction here as well..


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 31, 2017)

For induction hobs might be best to get a pot w thick base.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 31, 2017)

My mother in law had an old aluminum stock pot she used to make tea. She was throwing it out so I grabbed it. Works great for large batches. For single chicken carcass stock I use pressure cooker. I dont usually keep stock very long so I dont freeze alot but from time to time I will. 

Better than Bullion is my friend.

Jared


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the Vollrath products a lot. Order from Wasserstrom (sp?). Definitely go induction compatible even if you don't have it. Yet.

Whoops, just now saw OP location. Wass is prob out.


----------



## Rubix3 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am not familiar with induction, i have gas range, but my favorite pot is the M'Cook 5 ply stainless by Mauviel.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 31, 2017)

daveb said:


> I like the Vollrath products a lot. Order from Wasserstrom (sp?). Definitely go induction compatible even if you don't have it. Yet.
> 
> Whoops, just now saw OP location. Wass is prob out.


Second the Vollrath suggestion. Centurion line. Great commercial quality.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 31, 2017)

I use a Vollrath aluminum one; it's a great stock pot, not induction compatible. I've never used their steel stock pots, but I'm happy with all the pieces I have at home and the ones we use at work (also aluminum).


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 31, 2017)

I got the Demeyere Atlantis 8L stock pot as a part of the set. I don't think I'd pay the current price (I got in the set for cheap before prices jumped) for a stockpot as the perfromance for boiling large amounts of liquid probaby isn't as important as for a saute or fry or sauce pan. Since you are in Europe it may be better value for you.

My only complaint is that the stockpot makes weird sounds when it's cooling down, I've heard this called knocking and almost sounds like a ice or a glass cracking. Of all the pieces I have it is the only one that does it (possibly due to its larger size?)


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I got the Demeyere Atlantis 8L stock pot as a part of the set. I don't think I'd pay the current price (I got in the set for cheap before prices jumped) for a stockpot as the perfromance for boiling large amounts of liquid probaby isn't as important as for a saute or fry or sauce pan. Since you are in Europe it may be better value for you.
> 
> My only complaint is that the stockpot makes weird sounds when it's cooling down, I've heard this called knocking and almost sounds like a ice or a glass cracking. Of all the pieces I have it is the only one that does it (possibly due to its larger size?)



I own the same stockpot and most of the Atlantis line. My sauté pan made that noise, turns out it was the welds in my handle. I had the pan replaced under warranty with out any issues. They will ask you to mail it to them in NY at your cost. But let them know the warranty clearly states they will cover all transport costs and they will quickly agree. If you need a copy of the warranty let me know and I'll send you a scan or at least the exact wording to send to them.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 31, 2017)

bkultra said:


> I own the same stockpot and most of the Atlantis line. My sauté pan made that noise, turns out it was the welds in my handle. I had the pan replaced under warranty with out any issues. They will ask you to mail it to them in NY at your cost. But let them know the warranty clearly states they will cover all transport costs and they will quickly agree. If you need a copy of the warranty let me know and I'll send you a scan or at least the exact wording to send to them.



Thanks BK, I saved all the paperwork so I should be okay if I go that route. Plus the place I got them from in Canada would probably just let me return it and then they'd deal with them on my behalf. I don't use it too often so I think I'll see if it is something that will go away on it's own after more hot/cold cycles.

I suppose we get to be very particular when spending this kind of mony on cookware. The funny thing I've found with Atlantis is that I've come across a few odd issues...
1. I had one with the handle attached which made the logo on the base appear rotated (i.e. the handle wasn't welded at the 12 o'clock position to the logo)
2. My 3.2Qt. / 3L Saucepan does not sit quite flat. It doesn't wobble or anything like that, but if I put pressure on the rim at the front or back only (not side to side) i can cause the base to lift ever so slightly (<1mm), this happens when either hot or cold. They sent me a replacement which also had this so I'm not sure what to make of it as it still works.
3. On the topic of handle welds, I had some which didn't appear welded on all the way and had some gaps.  I had those replaced but stull find some are better than others. In the pic below you can see a bad example on the right and a perfect example on the left:


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2017)

1) I had two pans like this, one was the sauté I replaced . The other is the 3.5 saucier, so it affects both clad and disc bottom construction.

3) I have the same issue with several of the pots/pans. Figured if it becomes an issue in the next 30yrs I'll have them replaced.


----------



## paulraphael (Jan 31, 2017)

I think everyone's on the right track with a commercial stainless disk-bottom stock pot. No reason to go fancy. These can be a bit expensive just because of the large sizes, but will be more affordable than the more exotic options that just appeal to wealthy home cooks who like matched sets of everything.

My own stock pots a different style ... both are straight gauge heavy aluminum. A 12 quart anodized one (made ages ago by the company that became calphalon) and a 20qt plain aluminum finish. Both work great, and i've had them for years. But if I were starting over, I'd get simple stainless with a disk bottom. Easier maintenance, and no worries about acidic foods reacting with the aluminum, and easier to see the bottom than with the dark anodizing.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2017)

All sound advice, I would only add that if you get a large one you should get one with a spout on the bottom. It's much easier to unload plus any crap left floating can be left in the dirty pot.


----------

